# XM and Sirius Merge Channels - New Channel Lineup Goes Live



## Sonnie

You will notice if you own XM or Sirius satellite radio, the two channel lineups will finally merge today. The DOJ (Department of Justice) approved the two companies merging (actually Sirius bought out XM) back in March of this year and in July the FCC voted 3-2 in approval of the same. 

Being an XM subscriber I am curious as to how it will effect me. Supposedly we will see cheaper rates and quite a few changes to the channel lineup. One channel I see that I already like is Radio Margaritaville on XM 55. I have long been a Jimmy Buffett fan. No... I am not a bona fide Parrot Head... if you will remember I lay claim to being a bona fide country ******* hillbilly and I stand behind that claim. Nonetheless, Buffett music is really good relaxing music with some pretty neat stories. Do we have any Dead Heads at the Shack... XM 57 is all Grateful Dead 24/7.

I see that a few my favorites, XM 46 and 49 are changing names, but they are not suppose to change the music. XM 46 was really good about playing a lot of Pink Floyd and mixing it up fairly well, so I hope they don't change too much, if any.

*For the XM subscribers...*

*New Commercial Free Channels*











































 Elvis Radio XM 18 The only 24/7, all-Elvis radio station broadcasting LIVE from Graceland. 

 The Bridge XM 27 The softer side of classic rock. Available on 1/1/09 

 BBC Radio One  XM 29 International hits from artists like Amy Winehouse, Mika, and Robbie Williams. 

 The Coffeehouse XM 51 The mellow approach to adult alternative music. 

 Faction XM 52 The music of action sports: punk, hip-hop, hard rock. 

 Radio Margaritaville XM 55 Jimmy Buffett's Radio Station is the soundtrack for the Parrot Head experience. 

 JAM ON XM 56 Live, improvisational music from today's best jambands. 

 The Grateful Dead XM 57 A 24/7 channel dedicated to the legacy of the Grateful Dead. 

 E Street Radio XM 58 Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band 24/7. 

 Underground Garage XM 59 The coolest rock 'n' roll. Produced by Little Steven. 

 Shade 45 XM 66 Uncut /Uncensored Hip-Hop 

 Hair Nation XM 41 '80s Hair Bands 

 Outlaw Country XM 12 Produced by Little Steven Van Zandt with exclusive shows from Mojo Nixon, Johnny Knoxville, and more.



*New Channels*

 Mad Dog Radio  144 High-energy sports talk channel created by the legendary sports host Chris "Mad Dog" Russo. 

 NBA 231-239 Complete play by play coverage on XM! Hear exciting plays, buzzer beaters, and rim rattling dunks all season long. 

 Doctor Radio XM 119 Real doctors helping real people. 

 NPR Now XM 134 News, entertainment, and all of your NPR favorites. 

 World Radio Network XM 135 An international tour of the news from broadcasters worldwide. 

 Blue Collar Radio  XM 148 All-American comedy with universal appeal. 

 The Foxxhole XM 149 Comedy, music, and more presented by Jamie Foxx.



*Channel Name Changes*





























XM 10 America to  *The Roadhouse* Classic Country from artists like Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, and George Jones. 

XM 17 US Country to  *Prime Country* Country Hits from the '80s and '90s. 

XM 23 The Heart to  *SIRIUS XM Love* Love songs from artists like James Taylor, Gloria Estefan, and Celine Dion. 

XM 26 Flight 26 to  *The Pulse* Modern adult hits from artists like Alanis Morrisette, Maroon 5, and Matchbox 20. 

XM 30 XM Hitlist to  *Pop2K* Pop hits from the 2000s from artists such as Pink, Usher, and Gwen Stefani. 

XM 33 Spirit to  *Praise* Gospel music from artists like Kirk Franklin, Bishop Noel Jones, and Shirley Caesar. 

XM 44 Fred to  *1st Wave* Classic alternative music from artists like Depeche Mode, U2, and The Smiths. 

XM 45 XM Café to  *The Spectrum* A mix of artists from Coldplay to Jack Johnson. 

XM 46 Top Tracks to  *Classic Vinyl* Classic Rock from the '60s and '70s. 

XM 47 Ethel to  *Alt Nation* New alternative rock from artists like The Killers, Green Day, and Weezer. 

XM 48 Squizz to  *Octane* New hard rock from artists like Disturbd, Avenged Sevenfold, and Slipknot. 

XM 49 Big Tracks to  *Classic Rewind* Classic Rock from the '70s and '80s. 

XM 54 Lucy to  *Lithium* Alternative and grunge music from the '90s. 

XM 60 Soul Street to  *Soul Town* Classic soul from artists like Marvin Gaye, Barry White, and Gladys Knight. 

XM 62 Suite 62 to  *Heart & Soul* R&B hits from artists like Alicia Keys, John Legend, and Luther Vandross. 

XM 67 The City to  *Hip-Hop Nation* Hip-Hop Chart makers and emerging artists. 

XM 72 Audiovisions to  *Spa* New age music from artists like Enya, Brian Eno, and Tangerine Dream. 

XM 73 High Standards to  *Siriusly Sinatra* American standards from artists like Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Tony Bennett, and The Jonathan Schwartz Show daily. 

XM 80 The Move to  *Area* Shows from world-renowned DJs Paul Van Dyk, Paul Oakenfold, and Tiesto. 

XM 79 VOX to  *Metropolitan Opera Radio* Live performances from the Met plus gems from the company's broadcast archives. 

XM 78 XM Classics to  *Symphony Hall* Classical favorites from Beethoven, Mozart, Handel, and more. XM Classics was formerly Ch. 110.

XM 116 XM Kids to  *Kids Place Live* Fun specials and shows from Kenny Curtis, Absolutely Mindy, and Robby Schaffer. 

XM 120 XM Live to  *Specials* Home to some of the exclusive seasonal channels throughout the year. 

XM 130 POTUS '08 to  *POTUS* Unbiased political coverage _after_ the election. 

XM 150 XM Comedy to  *Raw Dog Comedy* Raw and uncensored comedy from comedians like Richard Pryor, George Carlin, and Dane Cook. 

XM 155 Take Five to  *SIRIUS XM Stars* Barbara Walters, Deepak Chopra, Judith Regan, GMA, Broadminded, and more. 

XM 163 Sonic Theater to  *SIRIUS XM Book Radio* Celebrating books and authors. 

XM 247 XM Emergency Alert to







*SIRIUS XM Weather & Emergency* National, civil, and weather emergencies. 



*New Channel Number Changes*

 Cinemagic XM 27 to * XM 76* Escape into the movies. Returns 1/1/09 

 On Broadway XM 28 to * XM 75* Bringing Broadway to you. 

 The Verge XM 52 to * XM 87* New and emerging rock from Canada. 

 Escape XM 78 to *XM 28* Easy instrumentals, vocal favorites, and the great popular melodies. 

 Caliente XM 94 to *XM 85* Tropical and Latin music. 

 The Joint XM 95 to * XM 86* Reggae from artists such as Bob Marley, Peter Tosh, and Dennis Brown. 

 Air Musique XM 96 to *XM 88* A fusion of punk, hip-hop, metal, electronic, and alternative rock. 

 Sur La Route XM 97 to *XM 89* A blend of modern and classic pop, folk, chanson, and soul. 

 XM Pops XM 113 to *XM 77* Popular Classical 

 Symphony Hall XM 110 to *XM 78* Classical favorites from Beethoven, Mozart, Handel, and more. 

 Met Opera Radio XM 112 to *XM 79* Live performances from the Met plus gems from the company's broadcast archives.

 SIRIUS NFL Radio** XM 105 to * XM 124 * Hard-hitting analysis and up-to-the-minute NFL news. 

 SIRIUS Nascar Radio** XM 104 to * XM 128 * Every race and everything in between. 

 Calendrier Sportif XM 246 to *XM 97 * Sports Schedules in French. 

 XM Scoreboard  XM 243 to *XM 95* Schedules, Scores & Updates.

 Martha Stewart Living Radio** XM 103 to * XM 157 * 24-Hour radio channel dedicated to great living. 

 Fox Business News XM 128 to * XM 136 * The latest national and international business news. 

 Reach MD XM 157 to * XM 160 * 24/7 Channel for healthcare professionals. 

 Canada 360 XM 244 to * XM 96 * News and information from Canada. 

 Quoi de Neuf XM 245 to *XM 125 * Arts and information in French.


*Download Full XM Channel Lineup*

_* If you previously preset your favorite channels, all of your presets will automatically redirect to their new locations.

** Available with the purchase of the XM Everything Plus The Best of SIRIUS package.



_*For the Sirius subscribers...*

*New Channels*

4  '40s on 4 Pop '40s Pop Hits/Big Band 

9  '90s on 9 Pop '90s Pop Hits 

29  The Loft Rock Eclectic/Acoustic Rock 

64  Willie's Place Country Willie Nelson's Traditional Country 

67  enLighten Christian Southern Gospel 

74  BB King's Bluesville Jazz/Standards B.B. King's Blues 

76  Escape Pop Beautiful Music 

81  Cinemagic Standards Movie Soundtracks (Available 1/1/09)









123  Mad Dog Radio Sports Talk & News Mad Dog Radio is launching this fall. Hear Chris "Mad Dog" Russo host its anchor program, _Mad Dog Unleashed_, airing now weekday afternoons. 

127  Sporting News Radio Sports Talk & News You trust the magazine; now rely on Sporting News Radio every day.

117  SIRIUS XM Book Radio Entertainment The best of books ... Hear the greatest stories unfold.
*


New Channel Names*

2 Starlite to  The Blend Lite Pop Hits 

3 SIRIUS Love to  SIRIUS XM Love Love Songs 24/7 

5 SIRIUS Gold to  '50s on 5 '50s Pop Hits 

6 '60s Vibrations to  '60s on 6 '60s Pop Hits with Cousin Brucie 

7 Totally '70s to  '70s on 7 '70s Pop Hits 

8 Big '80s to  '80s on 8 '80s Pop Hits 

16 The Vault to  Deep Tracks Deep Classic Rock 

19 Buzzsaw to  Boneyard Returns 1/15/08; Currently AC/DC Radio 

26 Left of Center to  SIRIUS XM U Indie/College/Unsigned 

27 Hard Attack to  Liquid Metal Heavy Metal 

35 Chill to  SIRIUS XM Chill Smooth Electronic 

36 The Beat to  BPM Dance Hits 

38 Area 38 to  Area Trance/Progressive 

39 Boombox to  Pop2k 2000s Pop Hits 

50 Hot Jamz to  The Heat Rhythm/R&B Hits 

60 New Country to  The Highway New Country Hits 

66 Spirit to  The Message Christian Pop & Rock 

71 Jazz Café to  Watercolors Smooth/Contemporary Jazz 

72 Pure Jazz to  Real Jazz Traditional Jazz 

77 Broadway's Best to  On Broadway Show Tunes 

79 SIRIUS Pops to  SIRIUS XM Pops Classical Pops 

83 Rumbon to  Caliente Tropical/Latin Pop 

84 Reggae Rhythms to  The Joint Reggae









102 SIRIUS Stars to  SIRIUS XM Stars Celebrity hosts and lifestyle programming. 

105 Laugh Break to  Laugh USA Comedy for everyone. 

110 Indie Talk to  POTUS Politics Politics of the United States for people of the United States. 

113 Specialty to  Specials Holiday and special occasion programming. 

116 Kids Stuff to  Kids Place Live Part playhouse, part songfest and all fun for kids!










* 
Channel Moves*

 The Pulse 9 to 12

 The Bridge 12 to 33 Returns 1/1/09; Currently Led Zeppelin Radio

 SIRIUS Sports Central 123 to 122


*Download Full Sirius Channel Lineup*


----------

